# Cup of Soups packets



## Carina1962 (Sep 22, 2010)

I sometimes take Cup o Soups to work but would like to know which ones are the best ones to buy that don't contain a lot of salt?  at the moment i have the Ainsley Harriot ones which are lovely but what would you say is a lot of salt in a packet and to avoid buying?


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am afraid I find them all too salty Carina compared to home made ones.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 23, 2010)

Not sure if you can get low-salt cup of soups, but traditionally they are loaded with salt and not something you should eat too regular.  I've only ever tried Batchelors cup of soup and that leaves you spitting feathers afterwards, so definitely wouldn't go with this brand.  Toby.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd stick with the thermos flask idea if I were you.

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep -  I have jsut learnt that they do wide neck flasks that you can put in the microwave - need to find nearest place to me now where i can get one!

Just a thought though. I freeze my soup so it wouldn't fit in the flask!...Would have to make sure I defrost the night before.


----------

